# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: چه زبان هایی در Windows CE قابل استفاده هستند؟

## elham77e

سلام.
در win CE کدام زبان های برنامه نویسی قابل اجرا هستند؟ایا CD آموزشی در مورد win CE در بازار هست؟

----------


## reza6384

> سلام.
> در win CE کدام زبان های برنامه نویسی قابل اجرا هستند؟ایا CD آموزشی در مورد win CE در بازار هست؟


سلام. می تونید روی Windows CE نرم افزار Microsoft .Net Compact Framework رو نصب کنید که با استفاده از اون می تونید برنامه هایی رو که با زبان VB.Net و C#‎.Net مینویسید روی دستگاه اجرا کنید. برای اینکار باید در قسمت New Project بخش Smart Device رو انتخاب کنید. در ضمن کار نصب  Net CF. رو خود Visual Studio وقتی که اولین بار برنامتون رو اجرا میکنید انجام میده. البته باید Microsoft Active Sync رو که به قولی پل ارتباطی Mobile Device شما و کامپیوتر هست نصب کرده باشید که میتونید از سایت www.Microsoft.com دانلودش کنید.

----------


## m_zi

با سلام و تشكر از جوابهاي شما
من يك سي دي ويندوز CE دارم كه دمو است و بعد از 4 ماه ديگه نتونستم ازش استفاده كنم و تقريباً كل انقلاب رو هم گشتم ولي سي دي آن نبود چگونه مي توانم اين ويندوز را بر روي كامپيوترم نصب كنم . ثانيا : من اين ويندوز را بايد از طريق ويندوز XP نصب كنم؟؟ لطفاً راهنماييم كنيد.
ممنون

----------


## reza6384

دوست عزیز ، Windows CE روی سیستم های PC تا جایی که من می دونم نصب نمیشه. برای اجرای برنامه های ویندوز CE و ویندوز موبایل رو PC از Emulator استفاده میشه. شما با استفاده از Visual Studio می تونید برنامه هایی ایجاد کنید که تحت Windows CE و روی Mobile Device ها اجرا بشن.

----------


## Danyal_t

تو Visual Studio 2008 چند تا Emulator هست مثل Pocket PC و ... که برنامه ها رو بدون نصب برنامه اضافی ( Active Sync ) اجرا میکنه ولی برای Windows CE فقط اسمش هست و دیگه وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنیم پیغام میده که نمی تونه با دستگاه ارتباط برقرار کنه. با این حال من خواستم Windows CE 5 Emulator رو از ماکروسافت دانلود و نصب کنم، ولی فقط یه فایل 3.6 مگابایتی دانلود میشه که وسط نصب می خواد یه فایل Cab رو دانلود کنه ولی نمی تونه (حتی من Cab رو هم دانلود کردم گذاشتم کنارش ولی فرقی نداشت.). حالا اگه کسی لینک دانلود کامل این امولاتور رو داره، لطف کنه و بذاره.

----------


## hossein_ghaffarian

یه سوال:
من نسخه 2008 ویژوال استادیو رو دارم. اما فقط امکان برنامه نویسی با زبان ++C باهاش وجود داره. با آپ دیت ویندوز هم بجایی نرسیدم. یکی بگه چکار کنم تا بتونم VB و #C را هم بتونم بکار ببرم.

----------

